# Fiocchi Steel



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried out this new steel shot from Fiocchi? 3" 1 1/5oz loads are on sale in my area for a pretty good price. I love their pheasant loads, just haven't used their steel.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Bought a couple boxes a couple years ago, brass would split on em and jam in the gun.


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

I have shot the 2 3/4" Fiocchi steel in my SX3 with no malfunctions, but did notice they leave some heavy powder residue. One of the counties top sporting clays shooter will not shoot Fiocchi shells when doing exhibition shoots with his auto-loader because they are so dirty.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I only shot 5 boxes of it this fall, but it seamed to perform well for me. I didn't notice any difference with a dirty gun than any other shell. For $10/box I'll shot it every day I can.


----------



## spkennels (Sep 13, 2013)

I have shot several boxes this yr and no trouble or malfunctions


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I bought a box of #1s to use as a cripple load. Put one in the magazine last week, so it was the second shell shot. Missed on my first shot but smashed it with the second. This was in a Beretta Extrema 2. Used a box for cripple load last year, no issues at all. I was impressed how hard it hit that duck but it was 1 shot and less than 30 yards out.
I would buy some and pattern it in your gun.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Jeff Brezee said:


> Has anyone tried out this new steel shot from Fiocchi? 3" 1 1/5oz loads are on sale in my area for a pretty good price. I love their pheasant loads, just haven't used their steel.



Shot a case of 3" 3s this season. Very satisfied, will shoot the same again next season.


----------



## dwittler (Jun 21, 2011)

shot 3 flats 30 boxes was really happy 2s and 3s the 3s knocked specs well will buy more


----------

